# Young couple with baby - Alicante, El Campello



## Mattd (Apr 23, 2013)

Good morning,

Me and my partner have just moved to Alicante, EL Campello.

We are 20 and 22 and have a 1 year old little girl

We are looking to meet new people, especially for my girlfriend as I'm working through the day and she is at home alone.

Would be great to hear from some of you and hopefully make some new friends.

/SNIP/


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

I live in El Campello - actually just outside the town itself - but I am not in your age group - not even close 

I don't know whereabouts you live or how mobile you are but you might like to have a look at the *English Speaking Club*

This is a good place for newcomers to the area to get to know others. Although most people who go there are are English you will meet people of all nationalities.

You might also think about putting a small ad in the local Mellow Magazine asking if anyone would like to meet up for a sort of mothers and toddlers group or indeed find out if one already exists.


----------



## Mattd (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks for the reply, yeah we plan on coming to the club this Sunday


----------



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hey! 


How far is el Campello from the city? I'm 20, my boyfriend is 23 and we have a one year old son. We are moving in four weeks for ten months and would be delighted to meet new people! 

I will be studying in the UNI but won't have crazy hours and my boyfriend doesn't have any plans yet until we arrive.


----------



## Mattd (Apr 23, 2013)

Hey! 

Sounds awesome! El Campello is only about 25 mins north on the tram, we have a villa with a pool and stuff so perfect for the kids.

/SNIP/

When you have I'll get my gf to add you and maybe you can chat?

We have never done anything like this before so it's a bit crazy for us.


----------



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

Mattd said:


> Hey!
> 
> Sounds awesome! El Campello is only about 25 mins north on the tram, we have a villa with a pool and stuff so perfect for the kids.
> 
> ...


Hey again, 

Sorry about the delay! I'm busy at work at the moment so ill be back on to ye later and ill add you and you can tell your gf to add me then. 

Ya this is going to be crazy for us too! Great that ye both are living there with a baby too though, we thought we would be the only ones lol 

Anyway, ill write to you on this again when I'm finished work tonight


----------



## Mattd (Apr 23, 2013)

Leanne7011 said:


> Hey again,
> 
> Sorry about the delay! I'm busy at work at the moment so ill be back on to ye later and ill add you and you can tell your gf to add me then.
> 
> ...


Yeah we felt the same, but there must be loads more people in our boat, it's just meeting the initial few people I suppose!
/SNIP/


----------



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

Mattd said:


> Yeah we felt the same, but there must be loads more people in our boat, it's just meeting the initial few people I suppose!
> /SNIP/


Brilliant I just added you there now!


----------



## Balsim (Mar 1, 2013)

Hi we also live in alicante, same age as you, and having same problem, my gf is aloone when i'm at work ... Let's meet this weekend.


----------



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

Balsim said:


> Hi we also live in alicante, same age as you, and having same problem, my gf is aloone when i'm at work ... Let's meet this weekend.


Can we also meet ye when we arrive


----------



## Balsim (Mar 1, 2013)

Leanne7011 said:


> Can we also meet ye when we arrive


Sure, send me a pm and we'll me more than happy to meet u guys... My gf will be really happy.


----------



## Mattd (Apr 23, 2013)

Have emailed you mate


----------



## NewtoAlicante (Jan 20, 2014)

*El Campello*

Hi,

I'm a single girl moving to Alicante and exploring El Campello. How do you like it so far? I visited a few flats which were really nice and close to the beautiful beach, but the area looked so quiet (almost too quiet). Are all the restaurants in the area closed for the winter? Do you know when everything opens back up? Any advice you can offer would be much appreciated.

Thank you!


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

NewtoAlicante said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm a single girl moving to Alicante and exploring El Campello. How do you like it so far? I visited a few flats which were really nice and close to the beautiful beach, but the area looked so quiet (almost too quiet). Are all the restaurants in the area closed for the winter? Do you know when everything opens back up? Any advice you can offer would be much appreciated.
> 
> Thank you!


El Campello is fairly quiet from the end of October (after Moors and Christians) until Easter. It is at its busiest mid-June to end of August.

Some of the restaurants along the Paseo close in winter but there are still plenty to choose from. What sort of restaurant are you looking for?


----------



## basbelle (Sep 28, 2013)

I am in the same boat with my fiance being away for months at a time leaving me with two small children, my son who will be 3yr old at the time of the move and my daughter who will still be 1yr old. This move will be taking us out on our own, an ocean away from my family & a two hour plane ride from his in Holland. We'll be moving to Moraira (20 minutes Southwest from Javea/Xabia) July 1st and since my fiance has to leave in a few weeks to be gone until June we're starting the serious planning now, including booking flights. It's all so HUGE! It would be lovely to have some people to talk to who are in a similar situation...
I am _a bit older_ haha, I just turned 34 but hopefully you all won't hold that against me


----------



## Glasgow Billy (Apr 21, 2014)

Hi everyone. 

Can anyone tell me how life is in El Campello? 

I have posted on other forum that i wish to make the move to Benidorm or the surrounding areas. After looking at the property rentals online Benidorm, Albir and Altea look ok, but there is a lot more for your money in El Campello. 

As i work offshore i will only be there 6 months of the year and travelling to Benidorm for the odd nights out would suit me fine. I will be going there to live and not have the holiday head on constantly. Although popping out for a few beers in El Campello would be alright too. I am single and 40, so meeting people is important. 

I will have visitors coming so looking for a 3 bedroom place to live. 

Can anyone tell me about El Campello life? Is it really quiet in the winter? 
What is the Ex Pat community like? 
Is it a good place to learn Spanish? 

Any help would be greatly appreciated. 

Billy


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Glasgow Billy said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> Can anyone tell me how life is in El Campello?
> 
> ...


:welcome:

we have at least one regular on the forum who lives there, so I'm sure you'll get some replies


----------



## Glasgow Billy (Apr 21, 2014)

xabiachica said:


> :welcome:
> 
> we have at least one regular on the forum who lives there, so I'm sure you'll get some replies


Thanks xabiachica.


----------



## Glasgow Billy (Apr 21, 2014)

I hope any news is positive. I have just seen a villa for rent that is exactly what i am looking for and in budget. 

If i could i would be on the next flight to have a look at it.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Glasgow Billy said:


> I hope any news is positive. I have just seen a villa for rent that is exactly what i am looking for and in budget.
> 
> If i could i would be on the next flight to have a look at it.


Yes, make sure you check it out before signing up 

Jo xxx


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

It depends on which part of El Campello you are after, once you leave the main town and head a bit further North it gets a bit quieter.
Plenty of expats though, loads of Brits and Dutch around. 
I can't speak for the main part of El Campello much though, it seems like there is plenty to do and loads of restaurants all year round.

If it's a villa you are after then you are probably looking a bit further north?
It's a lovely area, been house hunting there ourselves although it's the wrong time of year as all the good properties switched over to the holiday market.


----------



## Glasgow Billy (Apr 21, 2014)

Thanks for the replies. 

I tried to post a link to the villa, but need to get my post count up.

Being next to shops would be nice as i am only there every 2 weeks having a car would not make sense financially. 

I am not ruling out any property, even a nice flat with 3 bedrooms would be acceptable. Although its difficult to find one that does not look like my grans taste in furniture. hehehe! 

Can i just add that im not looking for a party town, just some where i know i can go for a few beers and meet people when i feel like it. 

I can speak more Dutch than Spanish, so that's a bonus. 

Looking forward to more replies. x


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

We have lived in El Campello now for 10 years.

When looking at places to live be aware that some places that say they are in El Campello are, as Pazcat says, some way away from the centre of the town. Where we live is about 7km up the coast from the town but is still called El Campello.

Most of the properties in El Campello itself are apartments. Most houses and villas are outside the town. That is not really a problem if you are near one of the tram stops along the coast as there is a very good service running between Alicante and Benidorm.

If you speak Dutch you might like to look at a place called Coveta Fuma which is between us and Campello and has lots of Dutch people there.

El Campello is a nice place to live. It has quite a few expats from many different countries - including UK. Despite that it still remains a very Spanish town. There are lots of bars and restaurants some of which are British owned. As with all coastal towns it is a lot quieter in the winter but there are still enough places open to give you somewhere to go.

The main advantage it has over other towns is the great transport links, including the tram, to lots of places up and down the coast - including Benidorm if you want to go there.

I would suggest you come and take a look. If you would like to meet up when you are here we can arrange something and we will try and answer your questions.

When you have enough posts to post a link, let us have details of the house you have seen and I will see if I can locate where it is.


----------



## Glasgow Billy (Apr 21, 2014)

DunWorkin said:


> We have lived in El Campello now for 10 years.
> 
> When looking at places to live be aware that some places that say they are in El Campello are, as Pazcat says, some way away from the centre of the town. Where we live is about 7km up the coast from the town but is still called El Campello.
> 
> ...


Thank you for an informative reply Dunworkin. 

It sounds exactly what i am looking for. Due to work and courses on my time off the earliest i would get over is June. By then i expect the villa to be gone, but i have since found another site with fantastic apartments. 


From all the places i have seen online i am being more tempted by whats on offer in El Campello. As i have said before. A nice quiet place to relax and if i want pop out for a couple of beers if i wish. 

Thanks again Dunworkin, much appreciated. 

Link to follow.


----------



## Glasgow Billy (Apr 21, 2014)

This is the property i have seen and for the money it would be a great place to start. 



El Campello villa to let | El Campello villa long term let | REF: AL550

How does this compare to others on offer that you have seen? 


Billy.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

That's a nice villa at a good price but I am fairly sure that isn't in El Campello, I would say it's in Busot which is nice and small but is inland and in the hills. There isn't any easy public transport either(there probably is a bus).

That is the problem with Kyero, most of the houses listed for El Campello are nowhere near El Campello so you don't get a realistic idea on pricing.
Idealista and fotocasa will give you more accurate results and a better idea what you will get for your money.


----------



## Glasgow Billy (Apr 21, 2014)

I cant wait to get over and have a proper look. Its the only way. 
So far i have considered and done a little research into Benidorm, Albir, Altea, Alicante city or just on the outskirts and El Campello.
El campello is top of the list so far. I would get a lot more for my money than in benidorm. 
I will hire a car and travel around a few places. 


Thanks for the replies and any more info on El Campello is most welcome.
I might even meet you strangers one day. 

Billy


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

Yes, that villa is definitely inland - possibly Busot. You would need a car if you were there.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

It's also far cheaper at Busot than on the coast. Still very nice if you don't need to worry about the transport.


----------



## buble (Apr 29, 2011)

From what you tell us, I think Coveta Fuma would be the right place for you. English and Dutch community, with English, Dutch and Spanish bars/restaraunts, "The Cheeky Monkey" or "Sin's" bars are the main haunts of Brits, with Steve at "Sin's" being the best place for any info.
For car hire, EDI on the 332 heading north from El Campello (an English, family run business), takes a lot of beating.
For Estate Agents, "Casa Coveta" would be my recommendation, I know they are particularly helpful and will sort out any problems you may have!!!


----------

